
Magic Leap CEO steps down - cocktailpeanuts
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/28/21274070/magic-leap-ceo-rony-abovitz-stepping-down-replacement-ar-vr-mixed-reality
======
cocktailpeanuts
as the wise men say, what an incredible journey!

